# "Sweet Oriental" bag.....



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

There was a sewing machine and there were challenging fabrics and there was some inspiration..... So my "Sweet Oriental" bag was born.
I invite you to take a look to my latest creation and I hope you to enjoy it!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

How pretty!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Very very nice &#128077;


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love this one and have missed seeing your beautiful creations.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful decent sized bag indeed! Lovely settings to show
it off as well.


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

very pretty


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

wow... fantastic


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Pretty and very nicely done!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful work. Gorgeous colours.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really pretty!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Your bag is gorgeous! I love the fabrics. Would you mind telling me the fabric line or where I can buy similar fabric.

So beautiful! Great job with your sewing, design and photos!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

It's just exquisite!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Where do you find such fabulous fabrics? This is so gorgeous!! Your talent knows no bounds!!!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

It is so beautiful!!
Love it!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! I love the fabrics. Would you mind telling me the fabric line or where I can buy similar fabric.
> 
> So beautiful! Great job with your sewing, design and photos!


I'm not sure but probably it is a fabric from Hoffman. I'm always looking for fabrics and collecting beautiful pieces of fabric. You could have a look by Googling: " Oriental Fabrics". On the web you can find the most beautiful fabrics, different styles, colors, everything you want.
Have a nice time making your own bag!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> Where do you find such fabulous fabrics? This is so gorgeous!! Your talent knows no bounds!!!!


Thank you.
I'm always looking for beautiful pieces of fabric. Sometimes I find them in our local shop . You also can find the most beautiful fabrics on the web.
The most difficult thing is to make the right choices and combinations to create a certain style or impression.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful bag! Lovely photographs too. :thumbup:


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

amortje said:


> I'm not sure but probably it is a fabric from Hoffman. I'm always looking for fabrics and collecting beautiful pieces of fabric. You could have a look by Googling: " Oriental Fabrics". On the web you can find the most beautiful fabrics, different styles, colors, everything you want.
> Have a nice time making your own bag!


Thank you - good idea. I often forget about Hoffman but love so many of their lines. I, too, love the vivid and jewel tone colors of Asian themed fabrics. I own many, but what 'real' sewer doesn't need more in her stash? I have a huge weakness for Asian designs.


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Stunning! I love your work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I love this one and have missed seeing your beautiful creations.


Thank you. I promiss that I will create more bags.....


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for your nice remarks.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful and the colors all blend so well together. Nice work.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice. Love the colors.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Soooo....The bags are back. Yea. So happy to see your beautiful work again. This bag is great. Keep 'um coming.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tattered (Apr 29, 2013)

Just beautiful, you should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

very pretty!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Super amazing fabric pattern. You will receive many compliments on this bag.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice. Love the fabric.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I love your bags. They are so colorful and creative.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Gorgeous bag


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful bag!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love that fabric! gorgeous bag!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW - it is beautiful


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Your bags are lovely ! ! !


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's absolutely wonderful. You did such a great job with the selection of the fabrics, and the construction of the bag.

Kudos to you!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

love it.well done


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

VERY NICE.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Gorgeous fabrics!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

WOW! Stricking!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Very pretty bag and I love the color and patterned material that you used.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

This lovely! Beautifully made! &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#127872;&#128157;


----------



## Pms1412 (Oct 25, 2012)

Great bag, the fabrics are lovely


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beduyiful!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice. Wonderful selection of patterns and colors.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, all of you for the nice and lovely remarks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty bag.


----------



## ScarletX82 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

